# CHIEF Announces Grant Writing Assistance



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

CHIEF, a nationwide supplier of public safety equipment and apparel, has launched its new Web site, www.publicsafetygrants.com, which guides public safety professionals through the grant writing process. The free service also offers a consultant on hand, 12 hours a day, five days a week, to answer any questions. Site visitors can quickly locate federal government opportunities that are currently open and available. The site also contains grant training, a research center, tips on writing and researching grant programs, news and events, and frequently asked questions. This free consultation service is aimed at helping fire and EMS departments obtain critical funding. For more information, visit the following Web sites: www.publicsafetygrants.com and www.chiefsupply.com.


----------

